

The five greatest iPhones of all time - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-five-greatest-iphones-of-all-time-2011-04-19

======
phlux
This is retarded!

The top 5 numbers, 1 to 5, rated on a scale of 1 to 5!

You cannot get more apple fanboist than this piece.

~~~
entangld
I thought he was being sarcastic.

